# What do you think of the new buck?



## HB Sheep & Goat Farm (Jan 9, 2012)

Buddy, my new registered Nubian boy.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow!!  That is one lovely Nubian buck!!  He has fabulous markings!!

Congratulations!!  

DonnaBelle


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 9, 2012)

Very nice boy,


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jan 9, 2012)

Very handsome !


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm seeing SPOTS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SPOTS, SPOTS, lots of SPOTS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very nice looking buck there.  Hope you like spotted babies!


----------



## HB Sheep & Goat Farm (Jan 9, 2012)

I do like spotted babies  I also bought three of his daughters. Ill see if i can find some pics of them.


----------



## Missy (Jan 9, 2012)

I think I'm in  He is one handsome man!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 9, 2012)

WOW!  Congrats!  I am having size envy!  My nubian buck is TINY.  Like stunted tiny.  I hope he gets that big sometime....


----------



## HB Sheep & Goat Farm (Jan 9, 2012)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> WOW!  Congrats!  I am having size envy!  My nubian buck is TINY.  Like stunted tiny.  I hope he gets that big sometime....


Yea this guy is really tall. I'm 6'1" and he comes all the way up to my waist and he will be two in feburary.

Heres three of his daughters.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 9, 2012)

WOW! Beautiful goats!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 9, 2012)

What a handsome guy! Looks like he makes beautiful babies too! Congrats.


----------



## crazyland (Jan 9, 2012)

Omg in love!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 9, 2012)

Man he produces pretty daughters too.  I don't mean to sound weird, but I love their butts!  It is like pulling teeth around here finding nubians with rumps that aren't trying to resemble ski slopes!  (meaning they are really steep angled)  May I steal your goat?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 9, 2012)

Very nice goats.


----------



## HB Sheep & Goat Farm (Jan 9, 2012)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> Man he produces pretty daughters too.  I don't mean to sound weird, but I love their butts!  It is like pulling teeth around here finding nubians with rumps that aren't trying to resemble ski slopes!  (meaning they are really steep angled)  May I steal your goat?


I know what you mean. I have seen some like that and i dont like them. I like the nubians alright, they are new to me but the only dislike i have so far is they are so darn loud.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Jan 9, 2012)

I love him! 

He's exactly what I'd like to have here and his daughters are lovely too!


----------



## KDailey (Jan 10, 2012)

The more I see pictures of Nubians the more I like them and your buck is especially gorgeous! I absolutely love him!


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

He is beautiful. I love spots.


----------



## elevan (Jan 10, 2012)

Handsome boy!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 10, 2012)

Verrry nice.

Why are all the gorgeous bucks so far, far away from me?

*heavy sigh*


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nice! Puts out some nice offspring too!


----------



## esbee (Jan 11, 2012)

Where did his spots come from - sire or dam?  My nubian buck is spotted.


----------



## HB Sheep & Goat Farm (Jan 11, 2012)

esbee said:
			
		

> Where did his spots come from - sire or dam?  My nubian buck is spotted.


They came from both the sire and dam. They were both colored up.


----------

